# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund te dashurojme vertete vetem nje here ne jete, apo edhe me teper?

## Crazy_Girl

_Mendoni se njeriu dashuron vetem nje here ne jete? Apo mund te dashuroj edhe me shume?
Kur flas per dashuri nenkuptoj dashurin e vertete!
Tregoni dhe nga eksperiencat tuaja personale keshtu do kuptojme me mire!_

----------


## maryp

sigurisht qe njeriu mund te dashurohet me shume se nje here ne jete..mendoj qe jane nje perqindje fare e vogel ata qe jane martuar apo vazhdojne te rrine me dashurine e tyre te pare..
cdo dashuri eshte ndryshe nga tjetra ,sepse dashurohemi me njerez te ndryshem ne rrethana te ndryshme e ne mosha te ndryshme..
kur je  i ri (moshe adoleshente) dashurine e jeton me me pasion , me me cmenduri,
gjithcka te duket e pamudur, pastaj kaluar adoleshenca dashuria merr nje kuptim tjeter, pasjoni mbetet gjithmone por e kontrollojme me mire, jemi me realiste, kjo ne shumicen e rasteve, por ka raste qe dhe pse jemi ne moshe te pjekur arrijme dhe humbasim arsyen ndaj dashurise dhe kjo eshte periccoloso

----------


## Daniel Maker

cdo here qe dashurohem them kjo eshte dashuria e par deri sa tjerat kan maruar..per mua eshte per jete dashuria kshu qe tjerat them kan qen kot fare

----------


## Crazy_Girl

_Une mendoj qe normal dashuria e pare nuk harrohet KURRE sepse eshte e para gje qe ke shijuar qe ke dashuruar! Po per mendimin tim normal kur nje dashuri deshton krijohet nje dashuri tjeter sepse ska njeri qe nuk dashuron dhe me verte ne keto kohe qe kan ardhur tani jan shum pak veta qe rrine me dashurine e pare!_

----------


## geezer

> sigurisht qe njeriu mund te dashurohet me shume se nje here ne jete..mendoj qe jane nje perqindje fare e vogel ata qe jane martuar apo vazhdojne te rrine me dashurine e tyre te pare..
> cdo dashuri eshte ndryshe nga tjetra ,sepse dashurohemi me njerez te ndryshem ne rrethana te ndryshme e ne mosha te ndryshme..
> kur je  i ri (moshe adoleshente) dashurine e jeton me me pasion , me me cmenduri,
> gjithcka te duket e pamudur, pastaj kaluar adoleshenca dashuria merr nje kuptim tjeter, pasjoni mbetet gjithmone por e kontrollojme me mire, jemi me realiste, kjo ne shumicen e rasteve, por ka raste qe dhe pse jemi ne moshe te pjekur arrijme dhe humbasim arsyen ndaj dashurise dhe kjo eshte periccoloso


NORMAL  QE  MUNET  NJERI  MU  DASHURU  MA SHUM  SE  NI  HER  PO   DASHURIA  E PAR  ESHT  DISI  ME  E   EMBEL  BRE   HEHEH.E  MENDOJ  QE  NI  PERQINDIE   BAJAGIE  MADHE  EDH  PSE  JAN TE  MERTUAR  ME  DIKAN  TJETER   JAN  TE  DASHURUAR  NE  DIKAN  TJETER  BERE  SE  KESHTU  PO  I  NDODH   SHUMICES  SE  RE  QE  PO  AMRTOHET  TE  PAKTEN  KY  ESHT  EMNDIM  I   IM  KLM

----------


## SaS

po mendoj se nje person mund te dashuroi vetem njehere ne jete !!! personalisht besoj tek nje dashuri e vetme ne jete !!! ate qe po jetoj tani !!!

----------


## Blue_sky

> po mendoj se nje person mund te dashuroi vetem njehere ne jete !!! personalisht besoj tek nje dashuri e vetme ne jete !!! ate qe po jetoj tani !!!


Natyrisht! Vetem se i jep emra te ndryshem :ngerdheshje:

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Une mendoj se mund te ndodh edhe vetem njeher, por edhe disa her. Sot ne ditet e sodit veshtri eshte ber njeriu te dashuroj vetem njeher.

----------


## ARKIA

Njeriu dashuron me shume se nje here ne jete, perjashto ketu ata qe jane me fat.

----------


## _Matrix_

Mendoj se njeriu dashuron vetem njeher ne jete te tjerat mund te jen fiksime por jo dashuri

----------


## SaS

> Natyrisht! Vetem se i jep emra te ndryshem


dashurine nuk e ofendoj dot duke i dhene emra te ndryshem !!! e ka te bukur ate emer qe ka !!!

----------


## Blue_sky

Kur te kalosh ne fazen e realizmit(pra fazen e kembeve ne toke) me trego, keshtu ribisedojme.

----------


## SaS

> Kur te kalosh ne fazen e realizmit(pra fazen e kembeve ne toke) me trego, keshtu ribisedojme.


smerrem me ata/o qe flasin nga traumat qe kane pesuar !!! jetoj te tashmen edhe bej diferencen me te shkuaren !!! kapish !!!

----------


## Blue_sky

As une s'duhej te merresha me goje-palare, ne fakt!
Shiko, ti mua s'me njeh FARE! Jeta ime s'ka pase ndonjehere trauma madhore! Ama kam aq qeliza gri ne tru sa te mos mendoj qe ka vetem nje dashuri ne jete. S'ka sesi, perderisa ka dhe lloje diferente dashurie(prinderore, shoqerore etj.)atehere do s'do ka dhe dashuri te ndryshme partneriale. Njeriu fillon e dashuron qe ne pubertit, nese ti s'ke hyre akoma ne kete faze te na falesh! Rritu njehere pastaj eja serish te flasim.

----------


## SaS

> As une s'duhej te merresha me goje-palare, ne fakt!
> Shiko, ti mua s'me njeh FARE! Jeta ime s'ka pase ndonjehere trauma madhore! Ama kam aq qeliza gri ne tru sa te mos mendoj qe ka vetem nje dashuri ne jete. S'ka sesi, perderisa ka dhe lloje diferente dashurie(prinderore, shoqerore etj.)atehere do s'do ka dhe dashuri te ndryshme partneriale. Njeriu fillon e dashuron qe ne pubertit, nese ti s'ke hyre akoma ne kete faze te na falesh! Rritu njehere pastaj eja serish te flasim.


pse kur kemi nje dashuri prinderore nje dashuri memedheu nje dashuri per vllezrit motrat mos kemi edhe nje dashuri partneriale ??? 
megjithate jam Andi Kotini 24 vjec pas 9 ditesh pa certifikate mjeksore ku mund te shkruhet qe nuk eshte i pergjegjshem per veprimet qe kryen pra ka koshience te plote per ato qe shkruan edhe mendon !!! kshu qe pergjigjen e ke tek postimi i pare qe kam dhene !!! personalisht per mua ka vetem nje dashuri ne jete ( partneriale) !!! 


Ps : po bie ne nivelin tim nese me ofendon mua duke me thene goje-palar vetvetiu ke ofenduar veten qe bie ne nivelin tim meqe te ofendova  :perqeshje:  !!! edhe nje pyetje te thjeshte per mendjen tende !!! kush shan ???

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> sigurisht qe njeriu mund te dashurohet me shume se nje here ne jete..mendoj qe jane nje perqindje fare e vogel ata qe jane martuar apo vazhdojne te rrine me dashurine e tyre te pare..
> cdo dashuri eshte ndryshe nga tjetra ,sepse dashurohemi me njerez te ndryshem ne rrethana te ndryshme e ne mosha te ndryshme..
> kur je  i ri (moshe adoleshente) dashurine e jeton me me pasion , me me cmenduri,
> gjithcka te duket e pamudur, pastaj kaluar adoleshenca dashuria merr nje kuptim tjeter, pasjoni mbetet gjithmone por e kontrollojme me mire, jemi me realiste, kjo ne shumicen e rasteve, por ka raste qe dhe pse jemi ne moshe te pjekur arrijme dhe humbasim arsyen ndaj dashurise dhe kjo eshte periccoloso



/me pervesh monget !

Ore 2008 ene ju akoma me kte muhabet jeni ??
Ore ta dani menien robi iher ne jet te vet dashuron me gjith qenien e tij....jo 2 e 3...+ infinit ta hiqni ka menia...! Te gjitha te tjerat paraardhese jane fiksime e ku di une ca ti quj qe te bejne te kuptosh qe eshte kjo ajo e verteta...dhe pasardheset nqs sjane dashuri e vertete jane tamam kto qe te bejne te kuptosh qe ti dashuroje vertete...!

Dont B afraid 2 love...

----------


## alda09

> /me pervesh monget !
> 
> Ore 2008 ene ju akoma me kte muhabet jeni ??
> Ore ta dani menien robi iher ne jet te vet dashuron me gjith qenien e tij....jo 2 e 3...+ infinit ta hiqni ka menia...! Te gjitha te tjerat paraardhese jane fiksime e ku di une ca ti quj qe te bejne te kuptosh qe eshte kjo ajo e verteta...dhe pasardheset nqs sjane dashuri e vertete jane tamam kto qe te bejne te kuptosh qe ti dashuroje vertete...!
> 
> Dont B afraid 2 love...


Ky pergjithesimi juaj me cudit.fol per veten tende. e di c'do te thote fiksim???? kur truri jot eshte fiksuar te dashuria e deshtuar e ne horizont ka vetem blu.  d.m.th.une dashurine e jetes e humba 20 vjec,keto 80 vjetet e tjera do ti jetoj me ndjenjat e pulave te ngordhura. schendi con piedi per terra i lini viktimizmat se nje here jeton.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Ti e ke hum lale...po sdomethon qe kjo qe po jeto osht dashuri...ose ene ajo qe ke pas ishte dashuri...ti mund te dush tashi prap nanjonin...ene kjo mund te bej te kuptosh qe nuk ishte dashuri ajo qe humbe... :shkelje syri:  !!!

Ps.Sqarohu me veten lali  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alda09

> Ti e ke hum lale...po sdomethon qe kjo qe po jeto osht dashuri...ose ene ajo qe ke pas ishte dashuri...ti mund te dush tashi prap nanjonin...ene kjo mund te bej te kuptosh qe nuk ishte dashuri ajo qe humbe... !!!
> 
> Ps.Sqarohu me veten lali


Filozofit i bejne koka te medhaja, lere c'fare jete e dashurie po jetoj une se ta siguroj qe nuk e shperdoroj kot pas deshtimeve"nje bie qindra ngrihen" por merakosem per viktimat e dashuris. nejse jeten si ta kerkosh te vjen.  ciao suksese ne dashuri.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Ti e ke hum lale...po sdomethon qe kjo qe po jeto osht dashuri...ose ene ajo qe ke pas ishte dashuri...ti mund te dush tashi prap nanjonin...ene kjo mund te bej te kuptosh qe nuk ishte dashuri ajo qe humbe... !!!
> 
> Ps.Sqarohu me veten lali



Llaco sa filozof je ber mer aman.Me bere per vete.    :perqeshje:

----------

